# 3D Pictures from the Pettigrews Range



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Depew, OK


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Little warm for toddays ASA Qaulifier.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Nice set range thanks to Casey:thumbs_up


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Great pics as usual DB !! epsi:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Practicing for Illinois.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Practice 3d shooting


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma 3d


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Nice set here. Never shot a cougar like this.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

3d practice range


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Are you both shooting the same bow? Or are they different bows that look alot alike?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

I shot pretty good.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Depew, Ok. Deep Fork Whitetails.


----------



## hard nock life (May 9, 2010)

looks like a blast!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

3d shooting

Pictures of Lukes Buck (Chip) He going to be a dandy this year. Kinda neat see ing the deer he raises.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

New 3d target. Lalma:thumbs_up

Took alot of good pictures today of ASA Qaukifer Ill be posting tommorrow. Two day event. Hope you enjoy the pictures.:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Bows*



easyeriq said:


> Are you both shooting the same bow? Or are they different bows that look alot alike?


Im shooting a Hoyt and he shoots a Mathews.
DB


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures, looks like a great course


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome pic's DB.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice pictures. Looks like a good time!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like fun.

:izza:


----------



## Big Chew (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice pics DB.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the pics, Dan.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks for sharing nice pictures.
I had the pleasure of shooting with Luke in KY.He made my first shoot in semi a fun one.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> I'm shooting a Hoyt .....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good Guy*



treeman65 said:


> thanks for sharing nice pictures.
> I had the pleasure of shooting with Luke in KY.He made my first shoot in semi a fun one.


Luke and Myself have been shooting 3d and hunting for quite a few years. He just a really good guy who has really promoted the ASA 3d in Oklahoma.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

nice pics DB thanks for sharing, always enjoy looking at your pics:thumbs_up


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

great pics DB as always looks like a great set up range


----------



## skinner66 (Jun 5, 2010)

nice pic


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im shooting a Hoyt and he shoots a Mathews.
> DB


I was refering to the woman shooting, looks like the same Matthews.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Nope*



easyeriq said:


> I was refering to the woman shooting, looks like the same Matthews.


She shooting a Mathews LD and Luke shooting the APex.
DB


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

awsome pics db.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Always enjoy the pictures DB. Thank-you.


----------

